# Java 2D Engine für Spiele



## Prophet05 (1. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach eine 2D Engine mit der ich in Java Spiele programmieren kann. Ich habe mich schon ein wenig umgesehen und ziemlich viel gefunden, allerdings entspricht das meiste nicht dem was ich brauche. Ich suche folgendes:
 - Vollständige 2D API (Pfade / Bilder laden/bearbeiten / Kollision zwischen Formen erkenne)
 - Einfaches umschalten zwischen Windowed/Fullscreen modus (vll. auch Applet) und frei anpassbare größes des anzeigebereichs.
 - Einfaches umschalten zwischen backends (Java2D/OpenGL/DirectX)

Wie gesagt ich habe mich bereits umgeschaut und projekte wir JMonkeyEngine, JavaSDL, Ogre4J gefunden allerdings haben alle das mankum das man nicht das backend wechseln kann. Entweder sie verwenden OpenGL oder nicht. Ich möchte aber gerne beides bieten Software und Hardware gerendert.

Das vielversprechenste war bis jetzt die Golden T Game Engine. Sie bietet genau das was ich brauche, allerdings sind dessen Entwickler seit einem Jahr inaktiv und ich habe einen miesen Bug gefunden der nicht behoben wird.

Ich weiß auch das die Java Standard Bibliothek eigentlich schon alles mitbringt was ich benötige, aber sie ist relativ langsam. Wenn sich hier keine bessere engine findet werde ich wahrscheinlich auch Java2D verwenden.

Kennt ihr eine gute Engine die meine bedürfnisse befriedigt?

Gruß, Prophet


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2008)

Hallo,

einen Teil deiner Anforderungen (Fullscreen etc. ) kann man schon mit der Standard API realisieren:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/251899-angehensweise-fuer-ein-brettspiel-mit-java-2d.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Prophet05 (1. März 2008)

Ja das stimmt schon aber die standard api bietet nicht die möglichkeit alles in OpenGL rendern zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2008)

Hallo,

seit Java 5 kannst du die Java2D Ausgabe via OpenGL und DirectX rendern lassen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/2d/new_features.html#ogl

schau mal hier:
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/campbell/archive/2005/09/java2djogl_inte_1.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Prophet05 (1. März 2008)

Der zweite link bezieht sich wohl eher auf das mischen von 2D und 3D über JOGL aber der erste link ist interessant, danke!


----------

